# Paramita?



## mae13 (May 29, 2007)

What do you guys think of this place?

Worth the time/money or is it a rip-off?


----------



## mae13 (Jun 10, 2007)

Nada?


----------



## LatinaRose (Jun 11, 2007)

I was also checking out that site and was wondering about it.  Do you know anywhere else in Toronto with a 1-2 week course??


----------



## LiiSHA (Jul 30, 2007)

im actually taking the bridal then film bootcamp on august 13..
i hope i learn a lot..
ill tell you more about it when im finished the courses
i know its a little bit too pricey..
but they dont call it the "top make up school in canada" for nothing, right?


----------



## mae13 (Jan 26, 2008)

Did you end up taking the course? What are your thoughts?


----------

